# have a great shirt,have resellers,and investors..how do i make this work



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

hey I have a great obama shirt,I have many people that are interested in reselling, on the streets not in stores, also I have 1 to 2 investors that are serious..my question is how do I get this rollin in my favor... Im a heat press dude. but once shirts hit the street they sold out...im interested in getting the shirts screen printed.. how do I get everyone involved, and still make a profit..to start off I wanted at least a 1000 shirts......can I get some guidance.....any advice help..I have great shirt and the people to make it happen..just need the plan


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

wegottees said:


> hey I have a great obama shirt,I have many people that are interested in reselling, on the streets not in stores, also I have 1 to 2 investors that are serious..my question is how do I get this rollin in my favor... Im a heat press dude. but once shirts hit the street they sold out...im interested in getting the shirts screen printed.. how do I get everyone involved, and still make a profit..to start off I wanted at least a 1000 shirts......can I get some guidance.....any advice help..I have great shirt and the people to make it happen..just need the plan


If you have investors lined up and sales people, then I guess you need to find a screen printer to fufill your order.


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

One question I have.......are campaign shirts free trade? Can you make and sell any canidates name on a shirt, and not own them a royalty??

RW


----------



## Birdysboy (Jul 10, 2008)

If a shirt is "Satire" I don't think you owe anyone anything. However, if you are doing advertising for them I don't know. I would pay a lawyer $50 to ask a question. The reason is the intent of good advertising may not fit within the plans of the campaign. You might be told you can't profit on their exposure and be told to stop selling them.


----------



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks to all that replied so far..u have great points....but the answer im looking for deals with how I can make money...if I have resellers and investors how do I make this come to together and work....that's the info im lookin for


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

wegottees said:


> but the answer im looking for deals with how I can make money


Since part of making money is not losing money, I wouldn't be too quick to dismiss people's other input. I think part of the reason people's responses are branching out is because other than "hire a screenprinter" there's nothing that needs to be said to directly answer your question: you already said you have capital, demand, design, distribution, etc. taken care of. So print them. Where's the question in that?


----------



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

okay the REAL QUESTION IS!!!!

SINCE I MADE THE DESIGN, I WANNA MAKE SURE THAT I STILL GETTING MY FAIR SHARE, BEFORE I WAS MAKING THE DESIGN, PRINTING THE TRANSFER PAPER, PRESSING THE SHIRTS, AND SELLING THE SHIRTS, SO I DID IT ALL, NOW IM A LITTLE CONFUSED, BECAUSE I HAVE PEOPLE THAT WANNA SELL THEM FOR ME, SO HOW DO I STILL MAKE MONEY WHEN WE PLAN TO SELL THEM FOR $15-20 A SHIRT, IM THINKING THE SHIRTS WILL BE AROUND 4 DOLLARS A SHIRT, SO $11 TO 15 DOLLARS PROFIT A SHIRT, MORE LIKE 11 BECAUSE AT 15 THEY WILL GO SUPPER FAST..WITH THAT $11 DOLLARS HOW DO U SPLIT THAT BETWEEN 3-4 PEOPLE...THATS WHAT IM CONFUSED ON, ALSO WHAT IF MY RESELLER SELLS THE SHIRT, SINCE IM THE DESIGNER OF THE SHIRT, HOW DO I STILL GET A CUT, IM THE BRAIN OF OPERATING, I WANNA TAKE THIS ACROSS THE COUNTRY, BUT THE BIZ PLAN HAS TO BE PERFECT...I GOTTA SEE THE DOLLARS


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

If you're the one dealing with the printer, you'll be able to control who has shirts - so you make sure you get your cut as you hand them over. You might make less per shirt, but with less work to do and more shirts to sell that won't particularly matter. You need to decide whether to pay commissions per shirt sold, or whether you're re-selling the shirt for the people "interested in selling them for you" to sell on at their own risk. It depends what kind of pre-existing relationship you have with these people, and how *you* want to run the deal. If you're the brains behind the operation, then be the brains. Make some decisions, and have people act on them. Get it done. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Are the re-sellers asking for consignment? Or are they willing to purchase the shirts outright? If the latter, then you'll have to keep in mind most resellers want anywhere from a 30-50% profit margin on their purchase, which will allow for discounts, etc. if and when they become necessary. Therefore your price point, under this scenario would be selling them to the re-seller for between $7-10/shirt or $3-$6/shirt profit under your current pricing structure.

Regarding your investors, I'm not sure how well you know them, if they are friends, associates, etc. All ideas sound great, but mean nothing without the cash to execute. The split you negotiate with them is all contingent upon the type of return they are looking for, but as with my experience with investors (especially in start-ups, 'angel' investors) they are going to want a greater portion of the profits since they are assuming most of the risk. The risk to you is time, which can be paid as part of your agreement with them, but when it comes down to it they are 'risking' their money to get YOU started.

Hope this helps....cheers


----------



## kersedlife (Aug 28, 2008)

wegottees said:


> thanks to all that replied so far..u have great points....but the answer im looking for deals with how I can make money...if I have resellers and investors how do I make this come to together and work....that's the info im lookin for



so do you not care about the legal ramifications of printing and selling something that you possibly don't own the rights to? you said it's an obama shirt, right? did you use his picture in the design? i think people are just trying to watch your back and give you some tips about the legal aspect of this, and it seems you're just more concerned about making a fast dollar.


----------

